# What if federal skilled worker cap is not reached?



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Dear all,

The cap since May 2014 is at 25,000, and it only reached 8497 (Total number of Federal Skilled Worker applications received by CIC).

What will happen if it doesn't reach the cap by 1st January 2015? Are they gonna allow more applications to be made?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

mechanik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The cap since May 2014 is at 25,000, and it only reached 8497 (Total number of Federal Skilled Worker applications received by CIC).
> 
> ...


From Jan they r starting express entry ! But fsw 2014 is open till may ! 25000 over all cap ; individual noc cap 1000 !


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Sheray said:


> From Jan they r starting express entry ! But fsw 2014 is open till may ! 25000 over all cap ; individual noc cap 1000 !


Open till May ?
What do you mean?

Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Note: As of May 1, 2014, there is an overall cap of 25,500 for new federal skilled worker applications. This includes a cap of 500 applications from PhD students. There is no cap for applicants with a qualifying job offer.

Important:

These are the last applications we will accept under the current system before Express Entry launches in January 2015.
Within the 25,000 applications, we will only accept 1,000 in each priority occupation.
CIC will return any applications received on or after May 4, 2013 that do NOT include the necessary Educational Credential Assessment (ECA) or do not meet the minimum language threshold requirements.





Applying as a Skilled Worker


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry bro...

IT ends with this year. Not like what i said before may 2015 !

last application 31st dec


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------

